# Modified Ron Paulk Bench



## Hwkifn5 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hey all, im sure you are all aware of the Ron Paulk workbench by now. Something registered with me today about his design and I wanted to get your opinions on a slight modification that might make more sense to anyone not willing to by the Festool clamps.

Instead of using round holes that only a certain clamp can fit through, why not mimic the oval design of the risers on the top. For every 2 round holes, instead have mini ovals that you can fit traditional clamps into without modifying. What do you guys think?

Thought it was silly to modify these clamps when the easier solution would be to modify the wood. Just a thought and curious to see what other solutions/modifications you guys have come up with.


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

I find the pualk bench by Fast cap to be more of an assembly/outfeed table rather than a work bench. I considered building one after watching all the videos of folks building theirs and i am so glad i didn't. an assembly table with a ton of holes is a nightmare in my opinion.


----------



## Hwkifn5 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi Dirty Mike,

Can you elaborate on why the holes would be a nightmare for you?


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

Because i would drop everything 3/4 inch or smaller into it. I do more than woodworking and find myself rebuilding motors,soldering, etc. I hardly ever have the need to clamp something down to the middle of a table. If I worked with hand tools more I would have a thick work bench with holes for dogs and hold fast. The main selling aspect of the pualk bench by Fastcap is the convenience of mobility and storage for contractors, which i don't need. I built my work table to suit my needs and my style of building and holes in the top would be terrible for me. I am not bashing the paulk workbench by Fastcap, Its just not my flavor.


----------



## MinnesotaMarty (Jan 25, 2015)

Matt C, 
I built a Paulk workbench because I need portability. I built mine out of maple cabinet face frames that I modified into the "torsion boxes" that are 6'x 4' I have a small pickup and can't haul 8' easily. By using the cabinet face frames i can clamp around the edges very easily and securely. I added a total of 12 holes in each box for a total of 24 holes. I didn't need that many in hindsight. I used 1/2" plywood for my tops and 3/8" for my bottoms. I didn't buy either a job site leftover. the bottom are seemed or pieced together. Still strong and strudy. I use it on the job site almost every day. I dumpster dove for an old folding table and got rid of the heavy particle board top and replace it with a light weight frame that connects the two torsion boxes together. two small c clamps to hold the two halves together. 
I am thinking of making a 4' x4' version with each side dedicated for a certain task/operation. On one side I am thinking of adding to t-track around the edge for clamping purposes. The other side might be dedicated for face frame assembly or pocket screw joint assembly. I find the Paulk bench system is just the starting point and let your creativity take you where you need to get to. 
The Paulk workbench isn't for everyone but for me it works.

Marty


----------



## Hwkifn5 (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks DirtyMike I see where you are coming from.

Minnesotamarty-do you have a picture of your version you came up with?


----------

